# Essential oil MLM reps at your booth



## debbism (Jun 18, 2017)

Every so often, overzealous essential oil reps approach me at my booth asking if I use therapeutic grade essential oils in my products....that they ONLY use therapeutic grade oils.

From what I know of the entire "therapeutic grade" oils thing is that it is a trademarked term by one of the major players and there is no governing body grading essential oils as therapeutic or not. So my response can be somewhat of a diplomacy game.

I normally don't engage these people in a debate about this topic since they seem so passionate about their EO MLM companies and who am I to take the wind out of their sails when they are out at faire having a great day drinking, eating and most importantly, shopping. 

But I am curious how those of you who have encountered folks like this, handle the situation.


----------



## Susie (Jun 19, 2017)

I have had them come on my job to sell me said therapeutic grade oils.  I tell them they have not done their research, and why spend 5 times the price for the same product?  If they are persistent (and they almost always are), I tell them that they have drunk deeply of the snake oil they are selling.


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm with Susie on this one.  I don't play dumb with them, I let them do it


----------



## artemis (Jun 19, 2017)

I would probably do what I would do of approached for a personal sale: "nod and smile" during  their pitch and ultimately say "no thank you."


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 19, 2017)

I do the same as Susie if approached.  I'm so tired of hearing people list that they use Therapeutic Grade essential oil in their products. I try to educate my customers and let them know to be informed as there is no such thing.


----------



## debbism (Jun 19, 2017)

"...I tell them that they have drunk deeply of the snake oil they are selling."

I like this phrase....would sound great when spoken in elizabethan english or pirate-speak


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 19, 2017)

"Until I see actual scientific data that supports your claims, I am happy with what I am using thanks   "


----------



## Dahila (Jun 19, 2017)

Well they stopped coming to mine,  I smile take their card which goes into garbage can.  I usually tell them I will call when I need it, but I am busy now.  Smile and end of discussion.  No time for their bs


----------



## Susie (Jun 19, 2017)

debbism said:


> "...I tell them that they have drunk deeply of the snake oil they are selling."
> 
> I like this phrase....would sound great when spoken in elizabethan english or pirate-speak



I use the Yoda voice like this, "Drunk deeply of the snake oil you have."


----------



## Dahila (Jun 19, 2017)

Susie there is not way not to love you <3


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 20, 2017)

Verily, thou hast supped deeply from thine own chalice of nonsense.


----------



## Susie (Jun 20, 2017)

When you work with the general public, humor is the only legal way to deal with idiots like those who try to sell me snake oil (AKA "therapeutic grade EOs).  And it is more humorous to deal with them in a manner that leaves them confused.


----------



## debbism (Jun 20, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Verily, thou hast supped deeply from thine own chalice of nonsense.




Love it!


----------



## cerelife (Jun 20, 2017)

I keep print outs of this article: http://naha.org/assets/uploads/The_Quality_of_Essential_Oils_Journal.pdf
and this blog:
http://wingedseed.com/blog/2009/11/...pure-therapeutic-grade-essential-oils-part-i/
When I'm approached by these reps, I just hand them copies and ask them to please do their research before spreading misinformation. Then smile and wish them a good day


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 21, 2017)

cerelife said:


> I keep print outs of this article: http://naha.org/assets/uploads/The_Quality_of_Essential_Oils_Journal.pdf
> and this blog:
> http://wingedseed.com/blog/2009/11/...pure-therapeutic-grade-essential-oils-part-i/
> When I'm approached by these reps, I just hand them copies and ask them to please do their research before spreading misinformation. Then smile and wish them a good day


 
Darn- I can't get either of your links to work.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jun 21, 2017)

They work fine for me.


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 21, 2017)

cerelife said:


> I keep print outs of this article: http://naha.org/assets/uploads/The_Quality_of_Essential_Oils_Journal.pdf
> and this blog:
> http://wingedseed.com/blog/2009/11/...pure-therapeutic-grade-essential-oils-part-i/
> When I'm approached by these reps, I just hand them copies and ask them to please do their research before spreading misinformation. Then smile and wish them a good day



Brilliant! And a good read. 

:bunny:


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 21, 2017)

cerelife said:


> I keep print outs of this article: http://naha.org/assets/uploads/The_Quality_of_Essential_Oils_Journal.pdf
> and this blog:
> http://wingedseed.com/blog/2009/11/...pure-therapeutic-grade-essential-oils-part-i/
> When I'm approached by these reps, I just hand them copies and ask them to please do their research before spreading misinformation. Then smile and wish them a good day


Links worked for me and are keepers!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 21, 2017)

Worked for me as well.  Printed and put with my stuff for future use.  Thank you so very much for sharing!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 21, 2017)

They work Irishlass


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 21, 2017)

Yay! They work for me today!  I don't know what was going on last night, but for whatever reason they just wouldn't go through for me (kept going to 'blank page'), but they popped right up today as soon as I clicked on them.

Excellent articles! 

I wonder if the one from wingedseed has a part 2?


IrishLass


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jun 23, 2017)

Had a person ask me that just last week (why don't I use their do terra  oils in my soaps). Should have seen their face when I said what I pay on average for a POUND of the oil in particular they were mentioning. It was someone I knew from a past job so we were able to talk frankly and I explained the therapueutic grade thing. Told her to look into soapmaking supplies if she wants to get larger quantites for her personal stuff. One down!


----------



## Rusti (Jun 23, 2017)

NsMar42111 said:


> why don't I use their do terra  oils in my soaps



Good lord, if you used doTerra oils in your soap and priced accordingly you'd never sell another bar of soap again!


----------



## 0115d8cf (Jun 23, 2017)

an old friend of mine tried to pitch her oils at me through facebook the other day. it's an epidemic!


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 23, 2017)

Had the parents of our little one's best friends talking to me about using Doterra for my soap. I spoke truth and fact and got the loudest,  longest cricket chorus in the history of humankind. Their daughters are great friends to ours, so I choose to shut up and pretend to sip from that snake oil. But it's very hard to choke all that ridiculousness down!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 23, 2017)

I have two very good friends who use YL oils. One of them made soap with me once and offered to bring her EO. I told her she didn't need to do that and when she saw how much is needed for even a 3 lb batch I could see her surprise.

I have talked to both of them, respectfully, about the marketing of the MLM oils and what I think. They both continue with YL. I've said my piece, and at this point I guess it's their money and their choice. My tongue does get pretty sore from getting bitten if the subject ever comes up though.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jun 23, 2017)

We have relatives who drink the YL koolade too.  After a few "discussions" we agreed not to discuss it any more.


----------



## artemis (Jun 23, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> We have relatives who drink the YL koolade too.  After a few "discussions" we agreed not to discuss it any more.



That's probably for the best. Especially with the YL crowd, I think. It seems like more of them suffer from a distrust of the FDA, and belief in conspiracies between FDA and the entire medical community. So, anything you say about the FDA or medical proof just doesn't affect their thoughts on the matter. 

As far as using a less expensive source, well, you just would not be getting the high quality EO and it would not be effective, so not likely to sway them based on cost.

My YL friend stopped suggesting YL EOs for soap when I explained that the beneficial qualities are not likely to survive the lye monster. Thankfully, she doesn't push them on anyone. She's a rep just to make her own purchases easier/cheaper. She let's me know when she's going to place an order, but has never pressured me to host any kind of event. She only drank about half a dose of the YL Kool-ade.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Jun 24, 2017)

I must have it easier as a dude. No one bothers me with that nonsense. And if they do, I just show them the door or hang up. And if they won't leave I just threaten to trespass them and then show them the door again.


----------

